# Superbowl commercial, The Anti-Humane Society



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

http://www.agdaily.com/video/super-bowl-ad-blasts-humane-society-united-states/


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Ad didn't mention if they all were 'fixed' or not. I wouldn't want them to be on the street multiplying anymore. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Larry


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Wow...wonder if that one will generate a lawsuit or two...


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

It's about time these small groups with money stop running the country


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Well you know what they say about 1000 lawyers at the bottom of the ocean.

A good start.


----------

